# Amano Shrimp Lifespan?



## Karackle (Apr 14, 2009)

So I was breaking down our 60g tank yesterday and I discovered both amano shrimp in it were still alive. I hadn't seen either for a long time, and I hadn't seen both together forever, so I assumed they were both long gone. Anyway, these 2 are at LEAST 6 years old, but I think they are actually about 8 years old. How long do they usually live for? It seems to me like this is REALLY old for a shrimp, but I don't really know for sure.

Would love to hear your stories about shrimp lifespan! (also see my thread in the fish section about my ancient neon and oto) :lol:


----------



## second (Dec 21, 2005)

I was under the impression their lifespan was about 2 years


----------



## Karackle (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input, that's what I was thinking it would probably be too, but I've been looking around and seen a few other people that have had amanos for 5-6 years, not too many though.


----------



## Cento (Sep 12, 2015)

I've had one particular nasty female for at least 4 years. Maybe that's why she's lived for so long! Ha! 😆


----------



## Karackle (Apr 14, 2009)

*cento* - hahaha maybe ours are nasty and related to yours


----------

